# 2002 A6 coolant hose issue?



## SheldonR311 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey guys, my good friend has a 2002 A6 2.7T automatic. About a month ago she apparently blew a coolant hose and the shop is quoting her $120 for the part and a full $1100 for the job to be done because they claim the motor has to be pulled to change the hose. I haven't had a chance to inspect the car myself but that just seems to make no sense to me. Anyone have any input?


----------

